# empire vs tomb kings



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

just wondering any usefull tips against tomb kings as i have never played them before so dont know what to expect such as what lores should i take whats there main phase? is there units i can ignore and focus on others and so on. p.s my army is the empire ..

thank you for any replies


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mortars are your best friend!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Flaggellants and greatswords to tarpit any chariots or break any monsters.
mortars or rocket batterys for any big units
warrior preists in any main combat unit for the hatred rerolls
a wizard to dispel as many of the movement spells as possible.
As many longrifles as you can get to kill his characters and win the game.
Tomb kings really need a new book so an Empire army should beat them barring disasterous dice.
Tomb kings rely on characters, chariots and monsters so dealing with these should be a priority, Now that fear rules have changed undead infantry is beatable and doesn't make you autorun so don't be afraid to get stuck in.
Massed archers (with poison attacks optional) can be a pain but Empire will always outshoot the skellies.
Just watch out for the tomb scorpions as they can sneak up from underground and really mash the artillery.


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

try and dispel a smany spells as possible although unless you take a stupid amount of priests you ARNT going to stop them all, the quicker you accept that the better you will do 

if the monsters get into combat even at 3/4 you are screwed, nothing in teh empire army (except a stank) has a chance of stopping a block of ushabti  kill the characters and mass mug the mosters with artilery, avoide getting into combat with them until you have no other choice.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

As Neilbatte says watch out for those tomb scorpions running/crawling around your backyard. To counter this spread your artillery over the entire deployment zone. The tomb scorpion will then have a much harder time to get to all your artillery, possibly giving you enough time to countercharge with a backup unit. Also by spreading the artillery you always have a line of fire. Maybe even a flank shot from a cannon!

Also to counter those monsters you should rely on your ranks. First soften them up a bit with some shooting and then let your infantry soak up the punch. If they at least hold out for one round then you can countercharge with a more killy unit or even countercharge the same turn with some halberdiers. Greatswords also are very good in countering monster units. Sure a lot of them will die but the step up rule ensures that you will definately get some attacks back in, also being stubborn helps along the way. 

A final tip could be to use swordsmen against them. I'm not sure on the iniative of their models, but generally dead things have low initiative. With the initiative 4 of swordsmen (the highest infantry initiative in the Empire army) you will possibly strike before any other undead model. So if even a big unit of Ushabti charges you and you have higher initiative you will strike first. Possibly killing some of them to leave less retaliating attacks.

So think it through, there's always something to counter threats.

:victory:


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

You're overall tactic should be to kill his Hierophant. This is the character that animates his skellies. Once that guy is down, the army literally will crumble the next turn. Also, engage the Casket of souls (if he uses one) as soon as you can, or blow it off the table. The new true line of sight will help if he happens to be able to use it.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

ok sounds like all very good information again tho which magic lore would be best on my wizard and a note i should have added this will still be 7th as were not making tha change over just yet lol how are you all getting on in the new edition?


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

i would recomend lore of light for the extra str  and if your still using 7th edition then avoid the monsters until they are serverly weakend else they WILL smash through your units, trust me ive doen it many times


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

ok so basicaly as much cannon fire and other fire aimed at the monsters will look through codex at the strength in a bit to know what im dealing with any names of possible monsters hell be taking?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

ushabati and tomb scorpions are the more common but you might see a bone giant or carrion.
Tomb kings in 7th aren't as bad as in 8th so you'll have a fight on your hands.
fear is the biggest worry as it's an auto run if outnumbered so try for bigger units.
The main trick is to be selective in negating the movement spells as you can really disrupt his movement and battleline this way dictating who you fight and when.


----------

